# Castaway sale!!



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Castaway Rods is having a Factory Overstock Sale. Saving up to 50% off Friday August 12th 8am-3pm and August 13th 8am-12pm 
Factoty Address:
118 Cape Conroe Dr.
Montgomery, Tx. 77356
ph#936-582-1677
*Sale is at Factory only - No website on phone in orders*


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Is there anyway you can get a list of what type of rods are going to be included in the sale? I called the factory and the girl had no clue. I would love a couple skeletons, but thats just to far to drive w/out knowing for sure!


----------

